# Grazia article - what do you think?



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Grazia ran an article asking whether women should have time off work for IVF and has posted a debate on their website:

http://www.graziadaily.co.uk/talkingpoints/archive/2009/03/17/should-women-be-given-time-off-to-have-ivf.htm

Can you believe the 1st response??!!!! Are there really people out there who think like that

I was horrified but hope that it is a joke (although unfortunately I think not).
What do you think?
And what do you think about the debate - should we be allowed time off?

xx


----------



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

Hiya

Bit of a debate regarding experiences going on the metro article thread a few lines below this.

It is always good to see all types of publications discuss fertility matters.

Jane


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Sadly, there really are people like that in the world. I imagine she doesn't have children yet and has never faced difficulties having them. Ignorance is bliss huh! 

Good to see the subject up for debate though.

C~x


----------



## bubbles06 (Mar 28, 2007)

hi ladies,i thought i would add my bit,well iam am utterly disgusted with the first comment made,that woman has obviously not come across ivf,and her comment about if you cant have children naturally just adopt,i believe adoption to be a great and fulfilling experience but of course if you have a chance of ttc with help your going to tryand should not be made to feel bad for that,(spending other hard working peoples money) ,i myself am lucky to work at home,and it has been a great help to me as iam on my 2ww now but from the latter stages of stimming and especially after ec i was quite unwell and still am only just feeling like am getting well 8 days afer ec,i would like to invite this ladie to this website and show her the real world,sorry for the rant people like that just make me so angry,

ranweli,xxx


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

good to see that debate...they will always pick the most inflammatory and ridiculous comment to rile people and provoke a good debate..I truly hope that the number one poster reads the accounts of the other women which may go some way to enlightening her as to how difficult it can be for those of us who have to juggle jobs and treatment..I personally found the work side of things one of the most stressful aspects of treatment...generally I have used all my annual leave for treatment and informed my bosses what im doing..but no-one should have to do that! this time around i took two days off sick but went back today, 5 days into my 2ww...part of me thinks its better to have something to take my mind off it...however, it was DE and for me the lead up to transfer was smooth with no need for scans or anything..very different when your doing IVF with your own eggs..you do need more time off and its your right to have that time off as its hospital appointments...SurelY?? 
as for the comment about having babies  being a 'lifestyle choice' what utter DROSS!!!!  reproducing is a human function which most of us are pre-programmed to do..its part of the evolutionary process!...why do you see 2 yr old girls playing with dollies? its a complete instinct to nurture and thats why its so damn hard for us childless women as Im sure i can speak for many in saying that without that child in your life to nurture, sometimes you just feel 'what the hell is my purpose in life?' im not being so dramatic as to say having kids is the ONLY thing thats worthwile in life of course not but...........thats just how i feel quite often!    

pobby xx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

I was so furious at the comment made by Keira76 I have been forced to add my own comment on the bottom.  I can't believe people like that exist.


----------



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

Lainey

i am glad a ff person has responded to Keira 76's comments.  She may be one of those people who decide they want a sterilisation as they never want children.  Great if it is her choice, but as we know, so many of us have no choice.

I think I remember you from the secondary thread where I used to go.  Just read your last post, thinking of you and sending a big hug.

Love to all

Jane


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

This article completly depressed me - and I love Grazia!  Everytime there is an article re IVF people make the most sweeping judgements about it. No wonder so many of us feel the need to hide the fact we are doing any treatment at all. 
I am lucky enough to have an understanding employer who supports me in taking sick leave for treatment.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

This is typical of human nature - there are just some very nasty, selfish and thoughtless people in this world - sadly  TBH I find it incredible that anyone can comment on someone else's problems without actually bothering to understand them in the first place    

xxx


----------

